

Detriots Emergency Dispatch Radio System fails - Element_
http://www.wxyz.com/dpp/news/detroits-emergency-radio-system-down

======
mikestew
As a member of the Amateur Radio Emergency Services [1], I sometimes question
the need for such given modern, reliable digital radio available to government
agencies. Then something like this happens. Still, a backup was made
available, and what would the alternative be? Stick a ham in every cop car?
(It's my understanding that it _has_ been done.)

In the end, though, Detroit had a backup system but no one tested it despite a
maintenance contract? How many other systems does Motorola have out there that
they're collecting money on but never test?

[1] [http://www.arrl.org/ares](http://www.arrl.org/ares)

